# ACHTUNG GEFÄHRLICH - Fehler in BLASC



## Stanzilla (31. Mai 2007)

Hm so langsam wirds echt unlustig. Ich hab heute mal testweise BLASC deinstalliert und siehe da, eine Datei

Tempblascuninstall.exe

okay dachte ich mir, da is wohl noch was übrig geblieben und führe sie aus.... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ab jetzt wirds unlustig...ihr habt den Installer im Ernst so programmiert, dass der alle Dateien in seinem Verzeichnis löscht? Und was macht diese Tempblascuninstall.exe überhaupt da?

Liebes BLASC-Team...da wartet einiges an Arbeit.


mfg und mit Hoffnung auf Antwort
Stan


----------



## Regnor (31. Mai 2007)

Stanzilla schrieb:


> Hm so langsam wirds echt unlustig. Ich hab heute mal testweise BLASC deinstalliert und siehe da, eine Datei
> 
> Tempblascuninstall.exe
> 
> ...



Hallo Stanzilla, ist es möglich das du als WindowsTempPfad dein Laufwerk H eingestellt hast? 
Der Uninstaller funktioniert so:
Es wird eine Instanz der Uninstaller.exe in das WindowsTemp Verzeichnis kopiert. Diese wird gestartet und bekommt als Parameter den Pfad der BLASCInstallation mitgeteilt. Nach bestätigen der Löschmeldung wird das BLASC Verzeichnis gelöscht. Die temporäre Uninstaller Datei bleibt bis zum nächsten Neustart vorhanden und wird dann mit Windowseigenen Routinen entfernt.


Gruß Regnor


----------



## Stanzilla (31. Mai 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> Hallo Stanzilla, ist es möglich das du als WindowsTempPfad dein Laufwerk H eingestellt hast?
> Der Uninstaller funktioniert so:
> Es wird eine Instanz der Uninstaller.exe in das WindowsTemp Verzeichnis kopiert. Diese wird gestartet und bekommt als Parameter den Pfad der BLASCInstallation mitgeteilt. Nach bestätigen der Löschmeldung wird das BLASC Verzeichnis gelöscht. Die temporäre Uninstaller Datei bleibt bis zum nächsten Neustart vorhanden und wird dann mit Windowseigenen Routinen entfernt.
> Gruß Regnor


Fast, ich hab H:\Temp als Tempverzeichnis. Trotzdem sollte man dem Installer vielleicht erzählen dass er nur alles im BLASC Verzeichnis löschen darf...könnte aber Probleme geben wenn die User den Install Ordner anders nennen...oder eine Dateiliste speichern...was wieder Probleme gibt wenn die User extra Plugins oder Skins verwenden, da die dann bestehen bleiben...garnicht so einfach. :/


----------



## Dingle (31. Mai 2007)

Tipp an die Entwickler:
Ihr solltet euch mal das Inno Setup anschauen. Den Installer habe ich selber schon mit sehr gutem Ergebnis eingesetzt, ist Freeware und äußerst renommiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (31. Mai 2007)

Stanzilla schrieb:


> Fast, ich hab H:\Temp als Tempverzeichnis. Trotzdem sollte man dem Installer vielleicht erzählen dass er nur alles im BLASC Verzeichnis löschen darf...könnte aber Probleme geben wenn die User den Install Ordner anders nennen...oder eine Dateiliste speichern...was wieder Probleme gibt wenn die User extra Plugins oder Skins verwenden, da die dann bestehen bleiben...garnicht so einfach. :/



Im Normalfall wird die temporäre Uninstaller Datei ja vom "normalen Uninstaller" gestartet und dieser gibt der temporären Uninstaller Datei den Pfad von BLASC mit. Bei dir sind eigentlich 2 Punkte aufgetreten

1. Eine leicht fehlerhafte Temppfaderkennung, das heißt die temporäre Datei liegt auf der selben Ebene wie das Tempverzeichnis und nicht in diesem.

2. Du hast die temporäre UninstallerDatei von Hand gestartet. Dadurch ist folgendes passiert. Die eigentlich temporäre Datei startet sich selbst nochmal mit der eigenen Pfadangabe als Parameter. Deshalb wollte der Installer bei dir auch H:\ löschen. Wie gesagt, dies lag in deinem Fall daran das du die temporäre UninstallerDatei von Hand gestartet hast. Ich werde aber noch eine Absicherung einbauen das bei der Installation auch der Installpfad in die Registry geschrieben wird und er auf dieses Pfad zugreift und den übergebenen Pfad nur als Fallback benutzt.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Stanzilla (31. Mai 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> Im Normalfall wird die temporäre Uninstaller Datei ja vom "normalen Uninstaller" gestartet und dieser gibt der temporären Uninstaller Datei den Pfad von BLASC mit. Bei dir sind eigentlich 2 Punkte aufgetreten
> 
> 1. Eine leicht fehlerhafte Temppfaderkennung, das heißt die temporäre Datei liegt auf der selben Ebene wie das Tempverzeichnis und nicht in diesem.
> 
> ...


Sehr gut, danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werden denn auch alle Registrypfade wieder entfernt wenn BLASC deinstalliert wird?


----------

